

For Sale: $20 Million Particle Accelerator, Never Used - mgh2
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/super-collider-gallery/

======
Chocobean
Sorry for being off topic, but the title really reminds me of a mad
scientists' version of Hemmingway's short story : "For sale: baby shoes, Never
worn." =) carry on.

------
edgutman
Wired's ad-centric, three paragraph article on nine pages leaves much to be
desired.

Anywho, anyone want to go halvsies on this?

~~~
anigbrowl
Agreed, where's the damn 'print version' link?

Anyway, I'd love to jump on this kind of thing, but for my lack of millions.
I've wondered what happened to the installation and it drives me nuts to read
of a huge capital resource like this just sitting there gathering dust.

Lacking vast cash reserves, all I can do is take a tip from another current
story and offer $20 plus a friendly attitude.

------
gscott
Good quote from the article:

'What turns me on is when 20 of your best friends tell you it won’t work,"
Hunt said. "I think that does something to me."

------
mgummelt
It's about 10 miles from where I grew up. No one talked about it much. I can't
believe I never explored the abandoned superconducting supercollider.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Think of the super-powers you missed out on ....

------
callmeed
That would make one mean hardware/software incubator and hacker house ...

